# Compte Free bloqué dans Mail



## minimat (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Du jour au lendemain, ma BAL Free IMAP est bloquée dans Mail: plus de réception, les emails envoyés restent dans "boîte d'envoi" (alors qu'il sont effectivement envoyés).
Y a-t-il une manip' simple pour réparer tout ça? Merci d'avance!


Je ne sais pas, mais par contre, il y a une manip simple pour éviter de poster dans "Applications" des sujets qui n'ont rien à y faire : il suffit, avant de poster, de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui figure en tête du forum !

On déménage.


----------



## minimat (21 Février 2012)

En fait c'est plus que le compte Free qui est bloqué. Les messages envoyés depuis mon compte Free ou Gmail restent dans "boîte d'envoi" mais je les reçois quand même (sur mon iPhone, et du coup en plusieurs exemplaires), et aucun des comptes ne reçois les mails. Par contre mon compte iCloud reçoit ses mails...


----------



## minimat (21 Février 2012)

Bon, et ben c'est résolu. Solution: ne rien faire.


----------



## barbette (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout est dans le titre, alors que je n'ai rien fait, mail ma planté alors que j'en ai un besoin crucial en ce moment, (attente de réponses a des annonces).

La fenêtre qui s'affiche me dit "impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur free", alors que je n'ai que lui , et les mails se retrouvent dans la boite d'envoi, Je m'en suis envoyé un, et il apparaît bien dans les messages envoyés.


De plus je suis obligée de forcer à quitter car sinon il refuse.
Depuis quelques temps, mail me demandait un mot de passe, chose que je n'ai jamais paramètrée, je refusais systématiquement et la fenêtre disparaissait.
Peut-être que je me suis trompée et que j'ai cliqué sur accepter, mais de toute façon je n'ai jamais rentré de mot de passe pour mail, alors je n'y comprends rien.
que dois je faire, cela viens t-il de chez free ou bien de mon ordinateur(imac alu 24"2,4gh) de 10/2007 sous léopard.
Sachant que je ne suis pas la mamie du cantal, mais des landes, ce qui n'est pas mieux.
J'en appelle à votre bon coeur et a vos connaissances, pour me tirer d'embarras.
Merci d'avance à ceux qui auraient la solution et le temps, de se pencher sur mon cas.


----------

